# Keira- haircut, Oakly Stick, Kangaroo Jump



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, she's no glam dog like Zan, but she's still cute!!! And she loves her beach...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, look at that shortie haircut!! Good job! She is very cute and looks so happy!!!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Of course she's cute! I really like her build and her haircut really shows off her bod!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I wish I had her bod LOL I tell her just wait til you hit your late 20s LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

wow... gorgeous place to wade in!!! I love the one of her running... she's soo athletic!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

love the forth pic!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

She's got the physique for a cut like that - I shaved down my Jake once - never again! He NEEDED his hair to keep him beautiful - he had a terrible body. LOL


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Awww, she's no glam dog like Zan, but she's still cute!!! And she loves her beach...


Wow why did you shave all her fur off??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, it was C's ultimate choice. It's her dog. She wanted to make life out working all day cooler for Keira. It's hot here all year- certainly it's never cold! Also, it's MUCH cleaner. I have the time and ability to groom a dog like Zander, but Courtney really lacks the time and is disabled. It's just easier. I sure didn't mind it today doing clean up after they played in the sand hehehe


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

so you decided to keep Zander?? where did the other Golden girl go?? I guess I missed some threads??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Not sure- but most likely 

Sabrina lives with my grandmother. She wants to keep her. We'll see. She is less than a mile away from me.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*wow*

wow....gorgeous pics of a beautiful girl! She is gorgeous ACC


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

thanks! we think she is cute no matter if her hair is long or not, actually Courtney prefers it this way


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You really got some good ones there of Keira. Looks like she and Rigs had a wonderful day at the beach. That stick looks like one that Oakly floated down the east coast for her to play with. :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ha no way- it's a palm tree piece hehe


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think she looks really cute, great pics


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice pictures Jenna. Keira looks like she was having a good time. I was just talking to my sister this evening, she lives in Bradenton, and she said it was cold last night. I just laughed and said she doesn't know what cold is, it's in the 30's at night here.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow she's right down the road! Do you ever come visit? It wasn't cold last night...  it was the first nice night of the year


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures Jenna...Looks like a great day at the beach.....


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

We used to go a couple times a year, my Mom and Dad live in Seminole, near John's Pass. Bradenton(my sisters place) is about 45 minutes from my parents mobile. Rich and I have 2 lots in Port Charolette that we just put up for sale. I wanted to move there, but he decided to stay here in Ohio.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That looked like a nice place to take a dip.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, I live near Seminole... VERY close!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Isnt it nice to have a warm day almost all year long to have a beach day. Great pictures and beautiful pups.


----------

